# Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Schönen guten Tag liebes PCGH Forum.
Ich habe mir neulich einen AMD FX8320 gekauft mit einem Coolermaster HyperTX3 Evo. Der CPU läuft auf 4GhZ OC ohne Throttling. Mit Max 55° nach etwa einer Stunde prime95 Raumtemperatur 21°
Bei 4,7GhZ OC komme ich bereits nach 6 Minuten auf 64°C tendenz auf jedenfall noch steigend.
Nun zu meiner Frage -> Bringt mir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung überhaupt etwas, sind die sinken die Temperaturen dadurch noch!? Wenn ich teilweise lese dass andere User mit den FX CPU's massive Probleme haben, bekomm ich da nämlich schiss und da das ganze mit 55°C auch recht gut läuft, wäre mir wenn die WaKü eh nix bringen würde, die investition nichts Wert.. jedoch hab ich bei 4,7GhZ oder 4,8GhZ recht gute Ergebnisse erzielen können und die hätte ich wohl auch gerne, jedoch ist das mit einer Kompaktwasserkühlung für bis zu 100€ möglich?

Ich habe da an folgende Modelle gedacht

Antec H2O 1250 Dual Liquid Cooler Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung

46769 - Corsair Hydro Series H55 Komplett-Wasserkühlung

CoolerMaster Nepton 240M Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung - Hardware,

48342 - Corsair Hydro Series H90 Komplett-Wasserkühlung

Vorallem, wie verhält sich das mit dem Summen der Wasserpumpe?

vielleicht könnt ihr mir meine Entscheidung ja einfacher machen =D

Gehäuse ist Aktuell ein Aerocool Strike-X , wird aber ein Corsair Carbide Air 240

Lautstärke ist mir dabei eigentlich relativ egal, ein Hubschraube wäre jedoch auch nicht so schön =D

Der Rest meines Systems

ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3
2x 4GB DDR3 Crucial Ballistix Sport 1600
Powercolor R9 270 TDHE 
128GB SSD SanDisk
1TB Spinpoint F1

greetz

Jan aka cranQ


----------



## coolbigandy (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

was problematisch werden könnte sind dann deine Spannungswandler am Mainboard die bei einer wakü nicht gekühlt werden.


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

da hast du wohl recht mit, die könnte man aber u.u. mit einem lüfter oder mit kühlpads ausstatten, oder geht das bei denen nicht? mal angenommen ich setze dort einfach ein paar wärmeleitpads sowie ein paar ram kühler drauf, und lass einen gehäuse lüfter dort frischluft hinblasen, dann sollte das doch auch nicht mehr das problem sein oder?
Würde gerne wissen, wie die Temps so von anderen mit Wasserkühlung sind, mit OC und auch ohne. 
Wenn ich nämlich mit einer WaKü im OC auf 4,8-5,0GhZ komme und dann trotzdem ne Temperatur von 70° habe, wäre mir ja nicht geholfen =D

LG


----------



## Stueppi (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Allgemein ist das Mainboard nciht für den FX geeignet. Du solltest erst das MB tauschen bevor du dir gedanken um eine bessere Kühlung machst um zu übertakten.
Dann komt noch hinzu das es Luftkühler gibt die gleichgut kühlen wie eine AiO WaKü, dabei leiser sind und weniger kosten.


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Ich würd mir wegen den Spannungswandler einen großen Top-Blower kaufen.

Übertakten kannst du mit dem Mainboard sowieso vergessen.
Mich wundert das der FX überhaupt die 4GHz hält.


----------



## ForrestGump (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

@  cranqsplay
haste Steam oder so ???


----------



## doomdude (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Zur Lautstärke von AiOs kann man pauschal keine Aussage machen, da es sich bei jeder anders Verhält (Hersteller und manchmal innerhalb einer Charge einer AiO [siehe FuryX]). Eigentlich hilft hier nur ausprobieren. Was man aber sagen kann ist. dass AiOs idR nicht viel besser kühlen als die besten Luftkühler. Und die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind natürlich nicht besonders leise, da muss man nachrüsten (zumindest bei höheren RPM).

Ich hab selbst eine Cooler Master Nepton 280L auf einem Xeon E3-1231v3 (ja ich weiß, Overkill konnte sie aber günstig bekommen) und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Ich muss nie die Lüfter aufdrehen und die Pumpe ist auch auf kleinster Stufe. Man hört die Pumpe nur leise surren, wenn man das Ohr dranhält, also könnte man bei geschlossenem Gehäuse sie als lautlos bezeichen. Dreht man sie voll auf hört man sie natürlich. Ich denke im 7V-Betrieb müsste die Kühlleistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke am besten sein.

Viele raten direkt von AiOs ab, weil sie sie schlecht finden, aber nie selbst eine hatten. Klar trifft das auf einige AiOs bestimmt zu, aber sicher nicht auf alle. Also wenn du an AiOs interessiert bist, empfehle ich dir sie einfach mal sie auszuprobieren. 

In deinem Fall würde ich allerdings auch zu einem Top-Blower raten, da AMDs empfindlich bei zu heissen Spawas reagieren. Oder du machst einen kleinen Wkü-Kreislauf mit der CPU und dem MB (da müsste dann ein neues her bzw. die KÜhler).


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Also ich hab ihn auf 4,4GhZ Stabil laufen gehabt, ohne Throttling - find das Mainboard für den Preis recht gut =D Würd mir da jetzt nicht unbedingt n neues kaufen, da es ja tut was ich verlange =D
Das Problem ist halt lediglich die Temperatur, so bitter das klingen mag für euch...

ja ich hab Steam 
cranQ #freedom (mit nem Zombie als Avatar =D )

Also ich hab jetzt mal verschiedene Benchmarks â 20 Minuten gemacht
Wir haben 21° Raumtemperatur
CPU bläst auf höchster Stufe (da das HWMonitoring beim Asus Board 0 funktioniert und AMD CNQ deaktiviert ist sowie Turbo)
bei 4,0 GhZ nach 20 Minuten 48°C
bei 4,2 GhZ nach 20 Minuten 52 °C
bei 4,4 GhZ nach 20 Minuten 60°C
bei 4,7GhZ nach 10 mins abgebrochen da schon 65°C erreicht

ums Board gehts hierbei jetz echt eigentlich weniger... das scheint den mist echt mitzumachen =D wenns dann im endeffekt noch den geist aufgibt, könnt ich ja dennoch eins kaufen, geht jetz nich ums geld geht mehr ums testen und ums rumfriemeln =D deshalb wüsst ich eig. echt immernoch nur wie die temps mit wasserkühlungen so sind..

also ich bin mit dem hypertx3 evo ja echt schon super zufrieden und ist meiner meinung nach preisleistungsmäßig einer der besten kühler, mein gehäuse hat 4 gehäuse lüfter, vorne einer der bläst rein, oben einer der bläst rein seite bläst rein und hinten bläst raus
alles in einem is mir die kiste irgendwie zu laut und wär mir da mit dem oben genannten gehäuse sowie ner wakü incl oc mit der db zahl geholfen?
oder dann lieber nur in ein gedämmtes gehäuse umbauen?
gehäuse überhaupt tauschen? das is halt komplett offen das nervt auch etwas


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Also ich denke mal ich werd mir jetzt ne WaKü incl Gehäuse holen und dann mal n bisschen rumprobieren, werd wohl das "kleine" Carbide 240 von Corsair nehmen, da ich ein optisches Laufwerk sowieso nicht benötige und mir die Optik sowie das Kabelmanagement und generell der Hersteller Corsair recht gut gefällt und das Gehäuse auch ganz gut  bewertet ist, die Graka hat mit 23CM sowieso endlos viel platz, da sind aber auch sowieso keine Probleme, die muckt nur bei OC, das scheint sie nicht zu wollen, ist aber auch vollkommen okay - sie packt GTA V auf ULTRA Preset incl aller Schatten mit 30FPS auf 1920x1080 mit dem FX8320 auf 4,4GhZ OC bei 60° und GPU bei 63°.. also AUSREICHEND ! Da ich sowieso nicht auf 1920x1080 spielen kann (hab nur nen 1368x768 Monitor - ich schwein find des ding einfach zu geil =D - der 50" TV ist die Testn**** =D )

viel bla bla ich werd mir ne WaKü holen und werd dann nochmal nen ausführlichen Testbericht drüber schreiben, vergleich zum HyperTX3 Evo von Coolermaster
Werd jetzt hier auch öfter mal rumfleuchen ;D


----------



## doomdude (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Naja 65°C finde ich bei der Übertaktung jetzt nicht so hoch. Was du machen könntest, wäre den oberen Lüfter rausblasend (also umdrehen) zu montieren (Kamineffekt). Aber wenn dich dein Gehäuse eh stört kannst du ein neues mit besseren Airflow nehmen. Dann hast noch ein paar °C weniger, aber ein deutlichen Unterschied würde ich nicht erwarten.

Aber wie gesagt, eine KoWakü kühlt nicht besser/schlechter als die besseren Luftkühler und sind dabei nicht nennenswert leiseer/lauter (da Lüfter aufgedreht werden müssen).

Edit: Das Carbide 240 find ich persönlich sehr gut, werde es mir demnächst auch holen. Hier ist ein schönes Video darüber:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTJ0osmQyzU


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt überrascht dass das alles so überhaupt funktioniert.

Noch dazu weil der Hyper TX3 Evo ja ein Budgetkühler ist...

Vom Budget der KoWaKüs ausgehend würde ich dir einen richtig fetten TopBlower empfehlen, dann machen auch die SpaWas nicht die Krätsche wenn es mal wieder wärmer draußen ist 

be quiet! Dark Rock TF (BK020) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noctua NH-C14 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Phanteks PH-TC14CS silber Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Also is kein flax jetz 
hab da mal n bild angehängt mit temperaturen etc pp
ich hab auch gedacht heftig  war froh dass der stock so gut lief aber das hatte ich dennoch nicht erwartet... 
was wäre das denn für ein top blow kühler? ich müsste wohl tatsächlich das board tauschen, da der aktuelle kühler ja immer auf 100% dreht, bzw auf min 70 max 100 das wäre dann ja bei zukünftigen kühlern nix anderes, wobei der aktuelle ja auch nur n 3 pin kühler und kein 4 pin ist
kann da nichts einstellen da tut sich absolut rein garnichts


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

huch hab die temperaturen vergessen


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

so hier jetzt mal die IDLE Temperatur 
und die Temperatur unter Volllast nach 2 Minuten
ich dreh mal den hahn auf und poste gleich noch zwei Bilder


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

so jetzt mit 4,4ghz oc
das gleiche spiel erneut
das board drosselt jetzt jedoch ab 61° Sockeltemperatur (die obere temperatur #1) da kein overclocking profile eingestellt ist, da ich nur via multiplikator overclocked hab, sobald ein overclocking profil eingestellt ist (egal ob 1% 3% 5% 7% oder 10% ist das aber kein thema mehr, hab ich zu testzwecken jetzt aber nicht gemacht)


----------



## S!lent dob (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Eijo, du hastn Mickey Maus Kühler mit ner Herdplatte kombiniert, ist echt ein Wunder das daß auf dem Board noch läuft.
Würde dir NerdFlanders empfehlung auch nahelegen.


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

 is ja gut =/


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Board echt so kacke!? 
der Dark Rock gefällt mir recht gut, hatte so 200EUR eingeplant für ne Temperaturverbesserung.
Welches Board könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen? So bis 100EUR wäre ok.
Dann würde ich der Luftkühlung wohl vielleicht noch eine Chance geben


----------



## NerdFlanders (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*



cranqsplay schrieb:


> Board echt so kacke!?
> der Dark Rock gefällt mir recht gut, hatte so 200EUR eingeplant für ne Temperaturverbesserung.
> Welches Board könnt ihr mir denn Empfehlen? So bis 100EUR wäre ok.
> Dann würde ich der Luftkühlung wohl vielleicht noch eine Chance geben



Jo, das Board is schon recht mies, ganz besonders wenn man übertakten will.

Ein Top Board: MSI 970 Gaming (7693-040R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Allerdings würde ich dir auch bei dem Board zu einem anderen Kühler raten - ob nun Tower, TopBlow oder KoWaKü ist dabei egal - da der TX3 einfach nicht für soviel Abwärme gedacht ist


----------



## cranqsplay (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Na gut... dann kann ich das mit dem Corsair Carbide 240 knicken..  ja dann werd ich mal schauen, was ich mir da zurechtbasteln kann, aber das Board sollte ich dann nehmen ja? Dann würde ich wohl den Dark Rock Pro 3 dazu nehmen. 
Wie ist denn das mit gedämmten Gehäusen und Overclocking? Das R4 von Fractal fand ich da nämlich ganz cool, da das mit dem Carbide ja nicht funzt würd ich mir das dann besorgen 
Greetz


----------



## Abductee (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Durch die Dämmung bekommst du keine wärmeren Temperaturen.

Das R4 ist mehr oder weniger End of Sale.
Der Nachfolger ist das R5.


----------



## ForrestGump (9. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

@  cranqsplay
Ich hoffe, Das Ich dir mit dem Tel gespräch etwas helfen konnte was die WaKü u.s.w. angeht. 
Wie gesagt : bei Hilfe oder Probl. kannste dich ja gerne bei mir melden !!! 

CoolMaster ©?® : - AMD AMD Core FX-9370 B.E. GEN2. - AMD Fury Tri-X OC 4GB HBM - Mein-PC.eu


----------



## cranqsplay (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Ja bin euch auch dankbar für all' diese Tipps 
Die Temperaturen sind bei 4GhZ OC ja nicht zu hoch, ne max Temp von 50° ist auszuhalten.
Ich habe gestern abend mal AMD Cool and Quiet aktiviert, da mir ja das geheule der Lüfter so auf die nerven ging und ich dachte, boa krass ist das laut, da ich Musik mache und das Studiomikrofon den CPU lüfter beim Nageln immer mit drauf hatte  da er 2,4k RPM ausgespuckt hat...
Aktuell schnurrt er bei 880RPM.
Dann gibt's jetzt halt erstmal ein neues Mainboard, das MSI 970 Gaming, welches mir NerdFlanders empfohlen hat. Ob nun WaKü KoWaKü und LuKü... ich bin mir immernoch unschlüssig.. KoWaKü würde ich gerne mal testen, jedoch bin ich auch der Meinung dass man irgendwann im Endeffekt sowieso bei ner richtigen WaKü landet.. und ob ich dann jetzt erst ne KoWaKü kaufe oder nen DarkRock und dann erst irgendwann mal ne richtige WaKü, wär ja rausgeschmissenes Geld, da ich den HyperTX3 ja auch schon hab, krieg das ja alles nicht mehr wieder =D dann geb ich lieber für ne gute Kühlung ein paar Euro mehr aus, ja ihr koennt nu sagen "du vollhirn, kaufst dir n 50e Board und willst ne teure WaKü bist deppert?" immer mit der ruhe =D bin grad erst dabei, das System aufzubauen und hatte mir aufgrund des von mir gesteckten Budgets nur dieses Board vorerst leisten können, sonst hätt ich nämlich ohne da gesessen =D


----------



## Noxxphox (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

ich habe damals viel verglichen bevoor ich mir eine gekauft... und war entäuscht weil benchmarks zwar sagten dases nix brinft...aber ichs nich glau en wolte... läftertausch 4 statt 2 und nun ordentliche brachten 5°C besere temps das wars...
richtige wakü und bereue die kowakü investition sehr....das is absoluter schrott... viel geld...darfst lüfter nachkaufen...und nen highendluftküler ist beser....
ich rate definitiv von der idee ab weil ich selbst di erfarung gemacht hab... nen noctua nh15 ist vil beser, leiser und vor alem auch billiger


----------



## S!lent dob (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Alternatib wäre das Board hier ein guter allrounder, preiswerter, und mit mehr Phasen als das MSI


Gigabyte 970A UP3P


----------



## cranqsplay (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Hätte das MSI 990FX genommen, da der, das hat auch 8+2 Phasen und einen neueren Chipsatz, kostet aber auch das doppelte.
Ich werd mal schaun, was das Portemonnaie so ausspuckt   ich weiß nicht ob ich gleich nochmal 500€ investieren soll, dann hätte ich mir den ganzen low budget kram aber auch irgendwo sparen können dann wirds ja doch ne teure Kiste  aber ja gut... ich werd erstmal Board und Kühlung tauschen und dann schau ich mal, wie weit ich mit dem OC komme und was es mir dann an MEHRLEISTUNG bringt, oder ob ich nicht dann nochmal die CPU aufrüsten muss..
Beim Gehäuse wirds dann wohl das Fractal R5 - um ein bisschen Ruhe ins Haus zu bringen obwohl der TX3 nun dank CnQ auch sehr ruhig läuft.
Vorher war's nen Hubschrauber...


Oder doch nen Intel ? *grübel*


----------



## S!lent dob (10. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Der 990 ist nicht neuer als der 970, wer hat dir den Quatsch beigebracht?

 Der 990 ist nur besser ausgestattet, sofern man diese Ausstattung nutzen möchte, als Beispiel sei die Möglichkeit von CF/SLI genannt, beim 970er ist der 2. Graka Steckplatz  nämlich nur mit x8 angeschlossen.

Brauch man die extra Ausstatung nicht, brauch man auch den 990er nicht.

Und um Cool und Quiet auszuschalten gibts nun wirklich keinen Grund mehr


----------



## cranqsplay (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Also ich hab den Rechner jetzt den ganzen Tag mit CnQ am laufen...
Also BF4 läuft mit 4GhZ OC und mit der kleinen Graka auf Ultra dennoch mit durchgehend 60FPS, ab und zu komm ich mal an 55 aber das stört eher weniger.
Die Temperaturen liegen zwischen 15 (absolut garnichts tun seit 5 Minuten) und 20 (benutzung) sowie 40-50° spielen.
Also erstmal vollkommen okay, würde ich so sagen.
Glaub hab umsonst gemeckert, lag wohl echt nur an dem deaktiviertem CnQ weshalb ich gedacht hab, der Rechner brennt bald, da die Lüfter ja auf 2400RPM gedreht haben. Werd jetzt aber dennoch umrüsten, wenn ich getauscht hab meld ich mich nochmal zu ner eventuellen Verbesserung 

EDIT: Hatte ja heute den Rechner den ganzen Tag am daddeln, hab nochmal 2 Bilder angehängt, von der aktuellen, sowie der Maximalen Temperatur des heutigen Tages. Diese Werte werde ich dann wohl auch für Zukünftige vergleiche nehmen, es sei denn ich spiel nochmal n paar Stündchen länger =D

EDIT2: MINIMALSTE TEMP -> 16,6°C bei der CPU =D =D


----------



## NerdFlanders (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Hm, wieso hattest du CnQ denn überhaupt deaktiviert?

Wie viel Zimmertemperatur hast du denn? Es ist physikalisch nicht möglich mittels Luftkühlung unter Zimmertemperatur zu kommen. Dann kannst du auch noch ~5° aufschlagen - also wenn du den Rechner nicht in nem Kühlschrank stehen hast liegt ein Messfehler vor.

So oder so würde ich an deiner Stelle nicht zu viel auf die Temperatur schauen, wenn BF flüssig läuft passt doch alles


----------



## Abductee (11. September 2015)

*AW: Umstieg auf KOMPAKT Wasserkühlung? - AMD FX8320*

Das wird auch falsch ausgelesen, das sind keine °C.
AMD gibt ab der Bulldozer-Architektur die Temperatur anders an, viele Programme setzen dann einfach ein °C dahinter.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/prozessoren/334011-amd-temperaturen-wirrwarr.html


----------

